# Fun with Photoshop



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

LOL, that is so funny!


----------



## kacw319 (Oct 11, 2012)

That is really cute. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Lol!!!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I'd love to see Panda interrupt anything!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Hilarious! Now could you please photoshop Chagall into this year's Super Bowl?:laugh:
p.s. Chagall says that's HIS tennis ball!


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

Ha !that is cute !! I have photoshop but only know how to crop pictures with it


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> Hilarious! Now could you please photoshop Chagall into this year's Super Bowl?:laugh:
> p.s. Chagall says that's HIS tennis ball!


Ha, that would be funny. Are you a Ravens or 49ers fan?


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Tonjad said:


> Ha !that is cute !! I have photoshop but only know how to crop pictures with it


There are tons of instructional articles and youtube video. Its pretty easy to learn.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> Hilarious! Now could you please photoshop Chagall into this year's Super Bowl?:laugh:
> p.s. Chagall says that's HIS tennis ball!


How about this?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I can see the second shot, but not the first. Chagall saves the day!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Jacamar said:


> How about this?


Fan-flipping-tastic!!:happy: Putting photo paper in my printer right now!! (How did you know we're Ravens' fans?!) I may have T-shirts made for our Super Bowl party--what a hoot!! Thanks so much. (Now, I wonder if you could photoshop me into the arms of Alec Baldwin, making us both younger?) :eyebrows:

It occurs to me you could have a nice little side business here...


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

outwest said:


> I can see the second shot, but not the first. Chagall saves the day!


I think Flickr was having an issue. Can you see the pic in the first post now?


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> Fan-flipping-tastic!!:happy: Putting photo paper in my printer right now!! (How did you know we're Ravens' fans?!) I may have T-shirts made for our Super Bowl party--what a hoot!! Thanks so much. (Now, I wonder if you could photoshop me into the arms of Alec Baldwin, making us both younger?) :eyebrows:
> 
> It occurs to me you could have a nice little side business here...


Ha ha.. Glad you like it. :smile:

I hope there are enough pixels to make a good print. If you dont, I can probably use photoshop to enlarge without pixilating, but Ive never looked into that before. Its frustrating that most of the pics on the net are so small, since nobody is using dial-up modems any more, and monitors have grown as well.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Jacamar said:


> Ha ha.. Glad you like it. :smile:
> I hope there are enough pixels to make a good print. If you dont, I can probably use photoshop to enlarge without pixilating, but Ive never looked into that before.


It printed out fine! I just emailed it to my 14 yo grandson too, he called immediately laughing his head off. (Only he's a 49er fan,_ tsk, tsk!_). Really good of you, thanks again. (If you do photoshop me with Alec Baldwin, please make him life size!)


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I can't see the image


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

FYI - first image still not showing up.
Second image is hysterical too! You are very talented with Photoshop! So funny.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Not sure whats going on with the first image. When I hit Refresh on my browser, it still shows up fine, but when I try to view the post on my phone, its not there.

Here's a repost, lets see if it works..


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> It printed out fine! I just emailed it to my 14 yo grandson too, he called immediately laughing his head off. (Only he's a 49er fan,_ tsk, tsk!_). Really good of you, thanks again. (If you do photoshop me with Alec Baldwin, please make him life size!)


Heh.. Glad to hear grandson got a laugh out of it.

Life size, eh? So no miniaturized Alec Baldwin trapped in a mayonaise jar? :laugh:


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> (Now, I wonder if you could photoshop me into the arms of Alec Baldwin, making us both younger?) :eyebrows:



Ha.. Im afraid Alec Baldwin with a Chagall tattoo is the best I can do.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Jacamar*: You are a total riot!! My two favorite younger hairy fellas!!:faint:
(If I ever get a tattoo, that will be it!)


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

*Rain Ball-et*

A bit different vein -- failed photos, but I liked how Rain played with this ragged tennis ball she found at the bark park, so I used some filters in Photoshop on them [ there are 20 images here ] :


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Really nifty what you people can do with cameras and software. I feel so very lame:shame:


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

nu2poodles said:


> A bit different vein -- failed photos, but I liked how Rain played with this ragged tennis ball she found at the bark park, so I used some filters in Photoshop on them


Those are really beautiful! I havent worked with filters at all. Did you buy them separate from photoshop or are they part of photoshop? Very nice work!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Jacamar said:


> Those are really beautiful! I havent worked with filters at all. Did you buy them separate from photoshop or are they part of photoshop? Very nice work!


Thank you ! These are separate from Photoshop : Topaz Labs' "Clean 3"


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

nu2poodles said:


> Thank you ! These are separate from Photoshop : Topaz Labs' "Clean 3"


Ah, Ive heard of Topaz. Im in a photography club and get emails about Topaz classes all the time but am way too busy right now. I havent even had time to learn Lightroom and the newest version of Photoshop.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Adding a Simplify filter, also from Topaz :


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

I've always wanted Photoshop, but in its absence I have discovered an app called ToonCamera that I've been playing with. Here are a few pics that I've put filters on that I like:



Toon Camera Fun by ladykej, on Flickr


Toon Camera Fun by ladykej, on Flickr


Toon Camera Fun by ladykej, on Flickr


Toon Camera Fun by ladykej, on Flickr​


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

I love photoshop also topaz helps no end !


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Oh wow, you guys are amazing with that stuff! I can barely cover up a sign in a photo that I want taken out, LOL. I love the look of those filters. Very cool looking.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Have you tried GIMP? GIMP - The GNU Image Manipulation Program I love freeware that works like the expensive software...


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

nu2poodles, wow, I like those even better. Do you have any of the dog's face?


KidWhisperer, Those are awesome. Is that a phone app? I had an iphone app that did that, but not as good as the ones you posted.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Does anyone else (who remembers) think Nu2poodles' filter "Simplify" looks like the "paint-by-number" pictures from way-back-when?


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Jacamar said:


> nu2poodles, wow, I like those even better. Do you have any of the dog's face?.



.....


----------

